# Wiring problem 5th wheel



## PoppyX3 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't post on here much, usually lurk and eventually someone else will ask & someone else will answer my question. But here is one I haven't seen.
I bought a fix-er-upper 5th wheel, a 1994 Fleetwood Wilderness a few months ago & had it delivered cause I didn't have a 5th wheel hitch at the time.
I hooked it up last Sat. to pull app. 2 miles to the shed. My running lights, brake lights, turn signals didn,t work . I know the plug on truck is working.
I got to the destination & the pass. side taillight was working. but nothing else. I unplugged the truck & moved it and the taillight stayed on . I ended up taking the bulb out to make it go out. Sorry for the long post, but I thank anyone in advance for your help.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like an issue with loose connections in the junction box. There should be a junction box mounted under the trailers pin box where the connector pigtail connects to your trailers wiring. 
Here is a pretty good diagram of the 7 way connection and the wire colors for the trailer.

http://www.bradstrailer.com/7way1.htm

BTW, if the battery charging wire is making contact with one of the other wires in the box that will cause the lights to still have power even after you unhook.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

GROUNDS! 95% of trailer light problems are grounds


----------



## PoppyX3 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like you fellas know what you're talking about!. Thanks for the help & I will be troubleshooting this weekend with this new knowledge.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

clean all grounds on the trailer and your truck and i'll bet it works


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> GROUNDS! 95% of trailer light problems are grounds


 Defiantly sounds like the ground make sure you see what kind of taillights you have it they bolt on somtimes they ground straight to the mount so make sure the tail light mount bolts are tight just a thought
good luck


----------

